# 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen



## alegro007 (27. Juli 2006)

Hey liebe Comunity ich bin der Sohn eines Teich Newbie und werden die Filteranlange mit planen und meine Mutter tatkräftig dabei unterstützen.

Der Teich wurde letztes Jahr im Mai ca fertiggestellt, er beinhaltet ca 50m³ Wasser ist an der tiefsten Stelle ca 2,5m tief und hat eine fläche von ca 40 m².

Einen ca 7 m langen Bachlauf, wozu man auch fast Gebirgsbach sagen könnte denn auf der Länge von knapp 7 m geht es ca 4 m runter, es sind 5 Stufen angelegt in denen das Wasser etwas verweilen kann und dann weiter fließt.

Diese Stufen sind mit __ Schilf (nicht ganz sicher) bepflanzt. 

Der Teich selbst hat 3 Seerosen so einige Grasgewächse und 4 Sumpfdottern.

Zum Fischbesatz ist zu sagen, das wir einmal einen Fehler mit 5 Mulmliseln oder Grünlingen gemacht haben die sich wie Gubbys in AQ fortpflanzen, also besser als Unkraut, momentan haben wir davon ca 300 Stück sind aber dabei die Population zu beschräken mit abfischen und wegbringen.
Dann haben wir noch 12 Koi's 2 Spiegelkarpfen und 2 __ Graskarpfen.
Dann haben wir noch einen Fisch der die population der Grünlinge beschränken soll, eine __ Orfe, (nicht sicher, evtl. __ Goldorfe)
So momentan wird Freitag eine 55W UV Lampe geliefert, mit getrennter Pumpe, allerdings ohne weiteren Filter etc.

Mein Vorhaben ist es als "kleinen" Filter nur als Provisorium eine 120 L Regentonne zum Filter umzubauen, Anschlüße wurden von jemanden shcon gemacht.... nur die Aufteilung des Filtermaterial ist mir noch nicht so ganz klar, was soll ich darein packen...

Eine richtige Filteranlage wird nächstes Jahr im Frühling wahrscheinlich geliefert. Was wir da brauchen möchte ich hier auch gerne noch erfahren.....

Also verbleibe ich erstmal mit der bitte um tatkräftige Unterstützung.


----------



## sanke10 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hallo! Ich würde die Filteranlage selberbauen, und zwar in Schwerkraft.

Schaue auf meinr HP und dann unter Filterbau 


                   Gruß Lenhart


----------



## alegro007 (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Ein wenig auführlichere Hilfestellung bzgl der größe und so wären natürlich sehr interessant und erwünscht, genau wie Tips zu meiner kurzen Notlösung der Regentonne


----------



## Thorsten (27. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hi alegro007,

nun ja, selbst als Notlösung ist eine 120 l Tonne zu klein, viel zu klein.

Hast Du mal Wasserwerte gemessen, Nitrat, Nitrit, KH, GH, PH etc.?

Bei diesem Fischbesatz ohne Filteranlage würde ich es mal dringend empfehlen!


Nun zu deiner eigentlichen Frage... 

Baue dir einen  vernünftigen Patronenfilter.
Es sollten mind. 50 m Patronen sein, sonst nützt der ganze Filter nichts.

Eine Faustformel sagt 1 m Patrone pro 1000l Wasser, allerdings passt das ganze nicht in eine 120 l Regentonne.

Eine Alternative wäre noch ein Filter mit Japanmatten, aber auch hier ist zu sagen, die Regentonne ist zu klein!

Am besten Du besorgst dir einen IBC Container (750 bzw. 1000l) baust Dir einen Patronen bzw. Japanmattenfilter.

Alles andere ist "Spielerei" und bringt Dir bzw. den Fischen nichts. 

Um Bauanleitungen zu finden bzw. zu sehen wie so ein Filter aussieht benutze hier mal die Suchfunktion, dann wirst Du einiges finden.

Falls noch Fragen sind, immer her damit!



P.S.
Die 120 l Regetonne kannst Du als Vortex verwenden. (Grobschmutzvorabscheidung)


----------



## alegro007 (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Das die Regentonne eigentlich ein Witz ist ist mir klar... Das Problem bei diesem Unternehmen ist meine Mutter sie hat jetzt wie gesagt ne UV Lampe bestellt und will diese erstmal nutzen. Sie hatte vor dies ohne Filter zu tun, dies sehe ich jedoch als völlig sinnlos an, wenn nicht gar kontraprodukiv....

So um das zu verhindern hatte ich die "kostengünstige Idee" mit der Regentonne....

Einen richtigen Filter werden wir in ca 3-5 Monaten kaufen oder bauen, wahrscheinlich eher kaufen... aber mal sehen....

Deshalb hatte ich gehofft ihr könnt mir wenigestens für die Regentonne ein paar ideen geben, damit dieser völlig unterdemsionierte filter einen tropfen auf den heißen stein bringt... letztendlich soll der nur den dreck den die UV lampe erzeugt abscheiden. Also die toten schwebealgen absammeln...


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Dann benutze die Tonne als Vortex, ohne Filtermedien. 

Sorge für einen "Schlammablass", spachtel den Boden konisch an... Bauanleitung findest Du hier im Forum.


----------



## Annett (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Guten Morgen zusammen.

@alegro007
Höflichkeit ist eine Zier, besser lebt sichs ohne ihr?!  
Eine Begrüßung und Verabschiedung bekommst doch bestimmt auch Du noch hin, oder? Gehört bei uns nämlich zum guten Ton!  

Was Ihr da vorhabt... nunja, es wird dauerhaft wohl kaum vom Erfolg gekrönt sein. Ein Schwimmteich mit diesem Besatz und am Besten noch Fütterung der Fische/Koi?  
Ihr werdet Euch auf die Dauer entscheiden müssen zwischen Schwimmteich oder Fischteich mit solch einem Besatz... 
Ich vermute, das Wasser ist alles andere als klar und riecht nach Fisch. 
Ein Traum zum Schwimmen gehen also.... 

Ok, ich hör auf zu mosern...
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, Dich mal in den einen oder anderen Fachbeitrag einzulesen. Was Du bisher geschrieben hast, läßt mich zu dem Schluß kommen, dass Ihr beiden nicht wirklich viel Hintergrundwissen bezüglich der Abläufe in einem Teich habt. 
Könntest Du evtl. mal Bilder vom Teich zeigen? Deine Beschreibung läßt mich vermuten, dass Ihr schon für einen Schwimmteich zu wenig Pflanzen habt; vom zusätzlichen Fischbesatz ganz zu schweigen. 
Bei einem Schwimmteich ist man immer bestrebt das System so nährstoffarm wie möglich zu fahren! Zufütterung ist also kontraproduktiv. Ebenso zuviele Fische, da sie sich die Kleinstlebewesen einverleiben, die eigentlich zur Klärung das Wasser beitragen sollten.

Ein Vortex hinter einer UVC?  Was soll das bringen? Was soll die UVC überhaupt bringen? 
Wenn das Wasser grün ist, hilft nur weniger füttern und viel mehr Pflanzen in den Teich setzen. Ist auf die Dauer auch günstiger als diesen Stromfresser am Teich zu installieren....

Wie gesagt, entscheidet Euch erstmal, was Ihr wollt! Schwimmen oder so viele Fische haben. Gegen einige wenige ist sicherlich nichts einzuwenden, aber die meisten Fischarten vermehren sich leider nur zu gut.
__ Graskarpfen haben in einem Schwimmteich absolut gar nichts verloren. Gib mal das Wort "Graskarpfen" in die Suche ein... hier sind einige User, die sie lieber heute als morgen aus ihren Fischteich heraus haben wollen, weil sie alles Grüne zusammenfressen.

Also lies Dich erstmal zum Thema ein. Nur wenn Du/Ihr versteht, was da im Teich vor sich geht, könnt Ihr auch entsprechend handeln... 
Händlern wollen übrigens fast immer nur Euer Bestes... Euer Geld und sonst nix


----------



## bonsai (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Moin Alegro??
Eine 120 l Regentonne ist ersteinmal 120 l mehr als nix. 
Wenn diese- wenn auch unzureichende- Zwischenlösung den  größtmöglichen Wirkungsgrad erzielen soll, muss sie mit nicht zu groben Filtermatten, unten fein oben mittel, gefüllt werden. Es wird nur mäßig biologisch,aber gut mechanisch gefiltert, Du wirst zumindest die oberen Matten häufig reinigen müssen(bitte nur mit Teichwasser), ist aber ja nur ne Zwischenlösung. Leite das Wasser von der UV in die Tonne. Stelle die Tonne so auf, dass der Auslauf den Bachlauf speist (auch wenn das optisch etwas stören wird, bedenke Zwischenlösung). Die biologische Reinigung muss der Bachlauf übernehmen.
__ Pfennigkraut lässt sich gut unter Steinen festklemmen und wächst auch an/bei/ in fließenden Gewässern. Bringe wo immer möglich noch Pflanzen in den Bachlauf, wird allerdings wohl schwer werden aufgrund der fortgeschrittenen Jahreszeit.
Reduziert oder eleminiert die 5 Mulmliseln oder Grünlinge (kenn ich nicht) und den Nachwuchs,raus mit den __ Graskarpfen (viel Spaß) und überlegt, ob ihr nicht einige Koi bei Bekannten in Pflege geben könnt, bis der richtige Filter gebaut ist. Habt ihr den Bestand entsprechen reduziert, stellt das Füttern ein. 
Wenn die Koi noch nicht ausgewachsen sind finden die bei eurer Teichgröße genug Futter für die heiße Jahreszeit, über den Bachlauf wird noch zusätzlich Lebendfutter in Form von Larven und anderem Kleingetier eingespült.
Dann überlegt euch den Bau eines entsprechenden Filters und wie evtl ein Pflanzbereich vom Schwimmbereich getrennt werden kann. Unter diesen Bedingungen sollte dann auch die Nutzung sowohl als Schwimm- als auch als Koiteich möglich sein.
Literatur gibt's zu Hauf und auch hier im Forum wirst du noch zusätzliche Informationen bekommen. Je besser Du/Ihr informiert bist/seid, desto besser sind die Angaben und Aussagen der Filteranbieter zu bewerten, da ist nämlich etwas Skepsis angebracht.
So, jetzt hoffe ich den Tropfen auf den heißen Stein geleifert zu haben.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (28. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Moin Norbert,

ich sehe ganz einfach ein riesen Problem darin, dass der Filter ohne jegliche Vorabscheidung zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.(von der Größe mal ganz abgesehen)

Die Schwämme wirst Du mind. 2x in der Woche ausspülen dürfen, weil diese schneller mit Dreck und Algen verstopfen als du gucken kannst.

Diese "Zwischenlösung", in der Form, würde ich auf jedenfall lassen, es wird nichts bringen......


----------



## bonsai (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Moin Thorsten,
erstens würde ich in einer Zwischenlösung notfalls de Filter täglich reinigen,
zweitens empfehle ich meinenBeitrag nochmal sorgsam zu lesen, denn wenn die Fische so dezimiert weder, dass nur noch ein bis zwei kleine Koi auf 3-5oool Teichwasser kommt, ist über Monate kein Zufüttern notwendig, ein zusätzlicher Nährstoffeintrag, der biologisch aufbereitet werden müsste findet also nicht statt.
Drittens kann der Filter die verklumpten UVC-bestrahlten Schebealgen auffangen und so zur, wie geschrieben, mechanischen Reinigung BEITRAGEN.
Viertens kann die Filterleistung des 7m Grabens beträchtlich sein, wenn genügend Pflanzen und Kies (zusätzlicher Filter) vorhanden sind.

Alegro hat doch in seinem Beitrag geschrieben, dass er sich der Unzulänglichkeit einer 120l Tonne bewußt ist und hat doch eine sehr klare Frage über die zweckmäßigste Füllung gestellt. Die habe ich ihm m.E. gegeben.
Ich verstehe nicht, wieso versucht wird, den Rat in Richtung Nichtstun zu lenken, anstatt in Richtung wenn schon wenig, dann möglichst effektiv .

Es macht doch gar keinen Sinn, aufwändigere und teurere Zwischenlösungen zu etablieren, wenn doch ein großer Filter in Planung ist.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Thorsten (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Moin Norbert,

nichtstun habe ich doch nie gesagt! 

Deinen Beitrag habe ich auch sehr aufmerksam gelesen!

Meiner Meinung nach sollte er die Tonne als Vortex nehmen, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Somit kann er wenigstens den gröbsten Dreck nach der UVC aus dem Teich bekommen, 
vom Reinigungsaufwand gegenüber eines "richtigen" Filters (auch die Zwischenlösung) mal abgesehen.

Dieses dürfte die beste Zwischenlösung sein, alles andere bringt bei so einer Teichgröße / Fischbesatz nichts.

Ich finde es nur schade, dass sich Alegro nicht mehr selbst zu Wort meldet oder Fotos beisteuert......na mal sehen ob er sich noch meldet.


----------



## alegro007 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Guten Morgen, das mit der Höflichkeit ist eine Zier besser geht es ohne ihr war nicht absichtlich, sondern ich war es aus Foren oft so gewohnt.... aber kein problem.... danke für den Hinweiß 

*Das Problem besteht*

Zum Fischbesatz ist zu sagen, das wir einmal einen Fehler mit 5 Mulmliseln oder Grünlingen gemacht haben die sich wie Gubbys in AQ fortpflanzen, also besser als Unkraut, momentan haben wir davon ca 300 Stück  

* Reaktion: Sind aber dabei die Population zu beschräken mit abfischen und wegbringen.* 



* Die Angaben des Fischbesatzes waren falsch, ein paar zu viele, nun die richtigen Anzahlen Keine 12 Kios wie oben geschrieben, sondern* 8 Koi's ca 20 cm groß, 2 Spiegelkarpfen ca 20 cm groß und 1 __ Graskarpfen ca 12 cm groß.

Dann haben wir noch einen Fisch der die population der Grünlinge beschränken soll, eine __ Orfe, (nicht sicher, evtl. __ Goldorfe)

Fotos werden morgen Mittag gemacht und online gestellt.


----------



## alegro007 (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hey ihr lieben, leider etwas später als versprochen, die Bilder des Teiches.

http://teamspeak.selfip.net:3333/Teich

Ein Bild hat Beschriftungen für die Rohre.

Kann mir jemand sagen was besser ist, das wasser wie es momentan läuft von oben in die Tonne rein laufen zu lassen aus der Mitte des Deckels, oder doch besser aus dem Seitenrand?

Wie könnte die Filterleistung steigen?

Momentan nach ca 12 Stunden betrieb sind zumindestens die ehmals weißen Filterfließe braun.


----------



## alegro007 (1. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

So wie gesagt die Bilder sind da, aber irgendwie bekomme ich kein Feedback mehr von euch... Ich würde gerne noch den Filter mit euch planen, da hier wirklich Know-How zu finden ist.

Also würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir weiter helft


----------



## Thorsten (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hi,

es kommt noch ein Feedback...zur Zeit bin ich nur im Vollstress.

Melde mich noch ausführlich heute oder morgen dazu.


----------



## alegro007 (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Moin, das ist lieb von dir.. Ich musste den Filter gestern abend schon ausschalten da er überlief. Der Grund dafür waren die 2 feinen Filterfließe wie ich heute beim reinigen feststellte.


----------



## Thorsten (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hi,

das dein Filter verstopft bzw. überläuft habe ich schon vorher befürchtet und angekündigt. 
(wie schon gesagt, die Grobschmutzvorabscheidung fehlt-Filtermedien zu fein!?)

Wie genau hast Du den Filter denn jetzt bestückt, was ist das für ein Flies? 
Welche Pumpenleistung schickst Du jetzt durch?

In der Regel ist es recht egal, wo Du das Wasser einleitest! (zumindest bei diesem Filter, spielt absolut keine Rolle) 

Wenn Du später allerdings mehrere Filterkammern hintereinander schalten möchtest, sollten die Einläufe im oberen drittel der Tonne liegen. 

Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Bestückung (Filtermedien) der Tonne an, dass und vieles mehr sollte vorher geklärt werden bevor Du Löcher bohrst und "wild" drauf los baust!


----------



## alegro007 (2. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Ja da müsste noch einiges geklärt werden....

Das ist ein Filterfließ aus einem AQ geschäft, ich weiß allerdings nicht in welcher größte, also wie fein es ist.

Es ist eine Pumpe mit 60L in der Minute an den Filter angeschloßen, allerdings denke ich mal das maximal 45-53 L in der Tonne ankommen.


----------



## Thorsten (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

uf  ...selbst wenn nur 3000l/h in der Tonne ankommen ist das schon recht heftig für das kleine Teil.

Das Du nicht weißt, welches Fließ es ist dient auch nicht gerade zur Klärung bei. 

Im allgemeinen ist das Fließ vom Aquariumbau sehr fein und nicht unbediengt für einen Teichfilter geeignet. 

Ich denke das da verschiedene Faktoren zusammen kommen, warum der Filter nicht funktioniert. 

Zu feines Filtermaterial-zu hohe Pumpenleistung-fehlende Grobschmutzvorabscheidung.


----------



## Annett (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hallo zusammen,

wie Norbert schon weiter vorn anmerkte: Das ist eine Not- bzw. Zwischenlösung; nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.
Wenn man sich sowas wissentlich zumutet, dann muss man auch damit leben können die Tonne notfalls 2x täglich zu reinigen. Oder man baut eben doch etwas besser dimensioniert/mit gröberen Materialien.
Man kann, wie im wahren Leben, nun mal nicht alles gleichzeitig haben (Minitonne als kostengünstige Lösung + lange Standzeiten).

Ich muss meinen Screenex auch 2x täglich betüddeln und alle 2 Tage mit der Gartenbrause bearbeiten.  
Dafür bekomme ich aber die Krümmel vom __ Sommerflieder und Co. aus dem Teich bevor sie untergehen.....


----------



## Thorsten (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss meinen Screenex auch 2x täglich betüddeln.....



Was musst Du? ...so kann man das auch nennen.................


----------



## alegro007 (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hi.
OK damit haben wir das Problem Minitonne schon mal gelöst, da aber momentan nicht ausreichendes Kapital für einen richtigen Filter verfügbar ist bleibt diese erstmal in betrieb und wird noch mit einem überlauf ausgerüstet damit man sie gefahrlos betreiben kann.

Ich würde gerne mit euch einen richtigen filter Planen, bis auf die UV-Lampe ist nichts vorhanden....

Wahrscheinliches Problem ist, das auch leider kein Bodenablauf vorhanden ist. Oder ist das weniger schlimm?


----------



## Thorsten (3. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hi,

nun ja schlimm kann man so nicht sagen.

Da aber kein Bodenablauf vorhanden ist, bedeutet das der Filter nicht in Schwerkraft betrieben werden kann.


Am besten befassen wir uns mit der Planung am Wochenende, dann habe ich mehr Zeit.

Vieleicht meldet sich ja noch der ein oder andere User dazu??!!


----------



## alegro007 (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Hi, ich würde sagen, wir verschieben die Planung um ca 4 wochen denn dann bin ich aus dem Urlaub wieder da. Hatte ich bei meinem letzten Post vergessen euch mitzuteilen das ich ab Samstag 4 wochen in Spanien bin. Ich wünsche euch schöne Tage, melde mich wenn ich wieder da bin und dann planen wir das mal durch.


----------



## alegro007 (4. Aug. 2006)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Guten Abend, die Minitonne hat jetzt noch einen Überlauf bekommen, so das das ganze gefahrlos einige tage betrieben werden kann. Reiniung alle 2 Tage, und man muss sagen da ist echt ganz schön viel dreck drin. Aber is ja klar.

So 4 Wochen Spanienurlaub, melde mich zwischen durch vielleicht mal. Euch schöne Tage


----------



## alegro007 (20. März 2007)

*AW: 50m³ Schwimmteich Filteranlage planen bauen/kaufen*

Guten Abend ihr lieben,

muss den alten Theard mal ausgraben, denn es geht weiter... Der geplante Filter wird aus finanziellen Gründen leider verschoben, ich finde das persönlich fast fahrlässig gegenüber den Fischen, aber was soll ich machen wenn meine Mutter es nicht machen...

Fische leben aber noch und kommen auch shcon wieder hoch zum Fressen....

Auf den Tip, dass zufüttern zu unterlassen, hat Sie sich leider nicht eingelassen.

So also das System sieht mitlerweile so aus, dass es 2 Tonnen sind.

Tonne 1:
Form: Rund
Inhalt: 100L

Filtermaterial und Wasserlauf

Wasser läuft durch den Decken in die Tonne auf einen großen Stein, unter dem 2 Jutesäcke liegen, die mit Kugelkeramik gefüllt sind... 

(Filterleistung der Jutesäcke nach Test im Sommer letzten Jahres gut. Filterleistung der Kugelkeramik, nahezu null)

Unter den beiden Säcken, sind jeweils 2 grobe und 2 mittlere 50*50 cm filtermatten, also insgesamt 4 Stück.

(Filterleistung geht so, für den nicht feinen Schutz gut geeignet)

Auslass ca 30 cm über dem Boden, diese 30 cm sind mit Plastikrohrstückchen gefüllt um verstopfung zu vermeiden, und das absinken von schwebeteilchen zu ermöglichen

(Filterleistung, naja geht so, nach ca 2 monaten, hat sich ziehmlich viel Schmutz in den Rohrstückchen gesammelt. Die anderen Filtermaterialien ca 1 mal die woche gereinigt.)

2 Tonne
Form: rechteckige (geschätze Maße hoch ca 1m breit ca 1,10, tief ca 40 cm)
Inhalt: 200L

Wasser läuft von unten ein ca 15 cm über den boden und auf der anderen seite in der höhe von ca 80 cm über dem Boden hinnaus, überlauf auf ca 85 cm

auf dem Boden stehen 2 * 2 mauersteine hochkant, um ca 20 cm freiraum zu bekommen, darauf 1 sehr grobes (ca 1,5 cm öffnungen) Plastiksieb

darüber filtermatten (Teichzubehör Blau fein)

ca 15 cm dick, alldings nicht im Stück sondern 2 cm starken lagen, komplett auf die größe der Tonne ausgelegt.

dadrauf Backsteine zum beschweren da sie sonst auftreiben.

So das war erstmal alles was momentan an "Filtern" vorhanden ist.

Es werden jetzt "Grobschmutzteile" gefiltert, allerdings nicht die Schwebeteile die die UV Lampe erzeugt, also die abgetöteten Algen.

Ich habe vor das __ Filtersystem auf ca 1000- 1300 L Eigenvolumen aufzustocken, damit wenigstens ein 50 des Wassers als Filtervolumen zur Verfügung steht. Und damit das Wasser langsamer durch den gesamten Filter fließt, da die pumpe mit ca 2000 L in der Stunde Wasser dem Filter zufügt...

Ich hoffe ihr seid bereit mir zu helfen.

Danke


----------

